# Baked Beef Burgandy



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Truly a classic.......

2 lbs cubed chuck roast
1 cup of burgandy wine
1 can (10 1/2 oz) condensed oinion soup
1/4 cup of fine dry bread crumbs
1 bay leaf
Buttered egg noodles

Pre heat oven to 350 degs. In a casserole dish thoroughly combine all ingredients. Cover and bake 2 1/2-3 hours until tender and sauce has thickened. Serve over noodles.


----------

